# Free CCK cleaver



## knyfeknerd (Nov 13, 2013)

I got this big boy #3 CCK as a donation from pitonboy a while ago. I'm not sure of the specs, and can measure if needed. I'm also not sure of the handle material. I know the ferrule is teak and the spacer is red dyed maple.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
Thanks!


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 13, 2013)

Jesus, that looks great! Nice taper on the handle. I don't like anyone enough to want to give them that one. :clown:

I do need a squash destroyer for my guys. Would this be good for that?


----------



## aaamax (Nov 13, 2013)

Sweet! If she is still available I'll love to give her a good home.


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 13, 2013)

Me likey! :goodpost:


----------



## chinacats (Nov 13, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> Jesus, that looks great! Nice taper on the handle. I don't like anyone enough to want to give them that one. :clown:
> 
> I do need a squash destroyer for my guys. Would this be good for that?



Looks like mine (except the handle is nicer) and it is pretty awesome on large root veggies.


----------



## PushCut (Nov 13, 2013)

If the purpose of this thread is to provide needy line and home with knives, then there are better places for this knife to go. But if the intent is to find loving homes for neglected knives, I can provide that and then some. 

I think about rehandled CCK's every single day. I've had a cleaver-shaped vegetable knife from Thailand for some time. The metal is deplorable, but I love the shape and want to try a real cleaver. If this lovely CCK chooses me, I wi paring for every single food item I prepare for the remainder of this year.


----------



## shaneg (Nov 13, 2013)

One of my junior chefs is in need of a cleaver, I'm slowly converting my crew into cleaver users.
I bought him a no name Chinese cleaver but its a horrible stainless that seems like its made from a stainless bench.

Will donate a knife of mine to PIF in return
Will pay all shipping etc.


----------



## jared08 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thats a big b***H! id love to get my hands on a REAL cleaver, one of these days..


----------



## Sabong1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh man! Where do I sign up?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 14, 2013)

I've gotten so many PM's for this knife, I'm probably going to have to go to the 'ol random number generator route. 
shaneg, it will probably cost more to ship this knife to NZ than it would be new!, but you're in anyway!
Thanks everyone, I'll figure it out tomorrow.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 14, 2013)

You are making them too pretty.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 15, 2013)

OK the winner of the random # generator drawing is............................................
..................................
..........................
....................
.............................Chuckles!


Chef Chuckles please PM me your address.

However, to those that did not win: I am about to receive another CCK in the next couple of days. I'm not sure if it's the same specs as this one, but I'll do the same # generator thing with all you guy's names as soon as it's done.
Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## jvanis (Nov 15, 2013)

If possible I would throw my name in, a buddy of mine is starting out and think he could probably use this as most of his set is older hand me downs.


----------



## smilesenpai (Nov 18, 2013)

Damn you are too amazing!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## pleue (Nov 18, 2013)

throw my name in too my friend, plently of needy cooks in my life.


----------



## smilesenpai (Nov 20, 2013)

My name down for anything please.


----------



## Zerob (Nov 21, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 10, 2014)

Got a CCK 1303 from greasedbullet a while ago. He made the handle, it just needed a little love. Not sure what the wood is, maybe Mr. Michael Miller can chime in......
.....anyway, I've got to go back through my old PM's and see who all has dibs on this. Feel free to throw your name in the hat too and I'll do the all seeing, all knowing, omnipotent random number generator after this weekend.

This one is considerably smaller than the 1st one. This is more likely an average size one.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn, I'm late to the party on this one, still need to get a cleaver lol. Great stuff knerd, you continue to amaze  

Cheers


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 10, 2014)

I just saw the second cleaver up there, so I'll throw my name in if possible. I have a big heavy 15 dollar cleaver which is working, but let's just say it's a few good whacks away from falling apart, but for 15 bucks I couldn't expect much lol.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 10, 2014)

Throw my name in the hat please and thank you! I need a cleaver.


----------



## JHunter (Jan 10, 2014)

I would love a shot at this looking at them and trying to convince the boss lady I need one...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 10, 2014)

Marblewood and bloodwood...


----------



## Bef (Jan 10, 2014)

Definitly interested in trying a CCK cleaver! I'm in!


----------



## Brett_M (Jan 10, 2014)

I was just looking at Chan Chi Kee website, thinking I should really try one of these ... put my name in the hat good sir!


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 10, 2014)

Yep it is marblwood and bloodwood. Also my first attempt at a wa-style handle.


----------



## ar11 (Jan 10, 2014)

Please throw my name in the hat for this one! Been wanting a quality Chinese cleaver


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 11, 2014)

I would love to get in on this.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 12, 2014)

Id like to put my name in for this as well if I may.
Does winner pay freight?


----------



## tagheuer (Jan 12, 2014)

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks !!!


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 12, 2014)

Throw my name too please ,I will cover the shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 12, 2014)

Wait. Didn't this PIF start as a way to get some tools to kids in school, or guys in the kitchen rocking plasti-handles and such? When did it turn into a lottery for guys with thousand dollar kits?


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 12, 2014)

What about an auction , procedes to a pet project ?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 12, 2014)

NO ChoP! said:


> Wait. Didn't this PIF start as a way to get some tools to kids in school, or guys in the kitchen rocking plasti-handles and such? When did it turn into a lottery for guys with thousand dollar kits?



*Emphatic +1*

Home cooks shouldn't be abusing this just because they fancy a new knife to tinker with, either.

Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 12, 2014)

No worries guys. I definitely factor this in to the placement process. Sometimes I won't have enough interest in something and it ends up going to a home cook, but most are intended for needy chefs. 
Guys don't forget about the mission of PIF.


----------



## Bef (Jan 12, 2014)

You can remove my name then, as I'm just a home cook.


----------



## tagheuer (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry... I didn't know about the PIF mission. 

Please remove my name too.


----------



## ar11 (Jan 12, 2014)

Go ahead remove me thx


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Jan 12, 2014)

ya, im just a home chef and there are certainly people who need stuff more than I do. While I certainly am far from a thousand dollar kit, i don't want my "want" for a cleaver to outweigh the "need" of others out there, esp those in the industry.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

wow they do look too pretty for a cleaver, handles look crazy


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Take me off


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 14, 2014)

Take me off too please


----------



## cheflarge (Jan 14, 2014)

Please remove my name from consideration, as well. Thanks.


----------



## Brett_M (Jan 14, 2014)

Yeah ... I'm just a home cook too. Sorry about that, the special purpose of this forum section is not necessarily obvious to new members! :dontknow:


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 15, 2014)

I am a pro cook in need of a cleaver how much?


----------



## matthewmcmillin1 (Jan 16, 2014)

I'd like to put myself in the rally as well. Never owned a cleaver and I'd like to try one out.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll let this go until this weekend. Will pull a name on Sunday. Thanks for being honest guys.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 22, 2014)

What happened to this?


----------



## RodgerDodger (Feb 20, 2014)

I just joined so I'm not really clued in on everything here, but where was it listed that this or any other pif is intended for struggling line chefs? I read the sticky and every post in this thread and saw no mention of it. For the record, I have no interest in signing up for pifs, I was just wondering if there's an unwritten rule, that's well... unwritten.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 21, 2014)

A update in the first cleaver - 

It took a while for it to catch on. All the cooks were intimidated by it. Finally my cook who does all the ragus and soup etc tried it for a day and fell in love with it. He even asked me to show him how to sharpen and take care of it properly. He has been cooking for twenty plus years and this is the first time he has gone beyond house knives. I know he will be using it for the rest of his career. Another KKF PIF WIN. I told my guy that I would say thank you for him. Thanks Chris and KKF!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Feb 22, 2014)

Good to see it went to a great cause, MASSIVE thanks Chris, and the crew here too


----------



## cheflarge (Feb 22, 2014)

Way cool!


----------

